# What is the One musical genre that you say you hate the most?



## Helios276 (Jun 13, 2016)

I absolutely HATE  country music it's not only UN-interesting , it makes me highly Agitated


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 14, 2016)

Country, pop and classical.


----------



## Storok (Jun 14, 2016)

Country, dubstep and brainless pop


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 14, 2016)

A lot of the new music out today is crap!


----------



## Storok (Jun 14, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> A lot of the new music out today is crap!


Wow and a lot back then was crap too only the good stuff survives the time


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 14, 2016)

Opera, crunk, most rap and dubstep.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 14, 2016)

i can't really narrow my distaste to one genre, even "country" because some could still argue that Johnny Cash might fall under that umbrella. Genres are subjective. i can tell you WHO i don't like and WHAT SOUNDS i don't like but it's not a black and white like or dislike. There are some rappers i like, some i don't like. Trap music can get pretty grating but with the right accompaniments, it can sound pretty sweet. i can't stand polka music on the whole but then there's Weird Al's work soooooo...
Hard to say.


Helios276 said:


> A lot of the new music out today is crap!


Agreed. *tips fedora* :V


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 14, 2016)

Metal...
But commonly, repetitvely annoyingly catchy Pop. Seriously, *make sense when you do music... Or at least relay a good message..*
_(Your Lips Are Moving fainty plays at the backgrond; *NO!*)_


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 14, 2016)

well i'm a metalhead but that doesn't mean all metal is great! Grindcore is annoying.


----------



## Somnium (Jun 14, 2016)

I love every genre


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 15, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> A lot of the new music out today is crap!


You're looking in all the wrong places then.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 15, 2016)

probably yeah


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jun 15, 2016)

Not a fan of rap at all. I think it's not the music but what's being said in most rap songs I hear on the radio. 

Even though I like metal, I'm not a fan of death or scream metal.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 15, 2016)

I like old hip hop and rap but new rap and hip hop is terrible .


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 15, 2016)

Absolutely detest rap. Years of growing up with cunts blasting their shitty rap has completely ruined it for me.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 15, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> You're looking in all the wrong places then.


FM radio in most areas of the US play nothing but 90% garbage. Unless you're in a trendy or big city, you're at the mercy of today's "Top 40" charts but they only repeat the top 10 ALL DAY. Not like the UK charts where they actually promote talent. US' chart toppers are just a popularity contest of who's hotter. Look at Kanye West. The guy's a fucking self-centered clod but he sells ad space for being a straight up dip shit. Zero talent. The _real artists_ behind the music -what little there is- aren't even properly credited.


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 15, 2016)

There are so many great new bands out the UK!


----------



## EmmaChib (Jun 15, 2016)

For me its anything with a lot of screaming vocals, if the lyrics aren't sort of melodic I can't get into it. I don't mind rap for example, if there's a nice line to it. I don't listen to much heavy beat club music either.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> FM radio in most areas of the US play nothing but 90% garbage. Unless you're in a trendy or big city, you're at the mercy of today's "Top 40" charts but they only repeat the top 10 ALL DAY. Not like the UK charts where they actually promote talent. US' chart toppers are just a popularity contest of who's hotter. Look at Kanye West. The guy's a fucking self-centered clod but he sells ad space for being a straight up dip shit. Zero talent. The _real artists_ behind the music -what little there is- aren't even properly credited.


...Which is why you don't look to charts and FM radio for good music.  Because, y'know, good music is in the eye of the beholder.  The way I find new music I like is to look at my Spotify weekly recommendations and add at least five songs every week until I can achieve maximum underground-ness.


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 16, 2016)

I can't stand country or pop music, they're 2 of the few things that genuinly make me angry.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 19, 2016)

See, the thing of it is, some genres I might not care for in general, but there will always be examples of exceptions.

Rap, for example, had the 80s, and such things today as "nerdcore" and "gentleman" rappers, who actually make shit fun, instead of an audio dick measuring.

Country has Garth Brooks, and others who break the mould.  There's plenty of Bluegrass and folk bands I like, and some people lump them in Country.

While I love most of the Metal spectrum, any band describing itself as anything ending in "core" has me generally not interested.  Maybe sounding like a 14-year-old whose voice is cracking like a pterodactyl is exciting for some folks, but all I hear is "WAAAAYAAADUUUYAAARUYABLAUYADAADAA GAH! MUH! RAH!  WUUAAYAADADAMAAAAUGH!" and it grates on me like you wouldn't believe.

So...yeah, any genre has its diamonds...even if there's a lot of rough to dig through.  And, every genre has its rough bits.


----------



## Tissthalliss (Jun 19, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> See, the thing of it is, some genres I might not care for in general, but there will always be examples of exceptions.
> 
> Rap, for example, had the 80s, and such things today as "nerdcore" and "gentleman" rappers, who actually make shit fun, instead of an audio dick measuring.
> 
> ...


I guess you're right, but there are some genres that I can't stand at all, maybe because I've just heard too much of the bad stuff. That's why I was asking for suggestions, so that I could have the chance to listen to the best, before the worst.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 20, 2016)

I didn't want to say it without giving it one more chance, but I'm so tired of modern rap and its community; all the rappers I am cool with have either turned to shit, haven't been active, are only rap influenced or are actually decent people called pussies because they didn't grow up killing eachother in the hood.  I can't honestly be in a conversation about music and hear rap anymore without having to bite my tongue, and it's a shame.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 20, 2016)

See, that?  That shit's why I don't go anywhere near Slayer...I feel the IQ of a room dropping, when one of their fans walks in, drunk as a skunk in a distillery after being double-malted.


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 20, 2016)

Lots of hate for rap in this thread. I've only just recently gotten into it but from what I've listened to, I've enjoyed it so far. At the risk of sounding hipsterish, don't go for the most popular rap; go for the indie stuff.

There's not really any genre I particularly hate but I'm not a big fan of country or death metal. Actually, I can attend a death metal concert but I have literally no interest in a country concert, especially not a Christian one.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jun 20, 2016)

Scream-ridden metal... completely ruins the instrument playing


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 14, 2016)

Any metal at all makes my ears bleed.  I swear they're speaking English or whatever their main language is under all that noise.  Oy!  For music I wouldn't be caught dead blaring anywhere, its a lot of rap/hip-hop that sort of genre.

For those that say all modern pop is crap, well, every decade has its crap music.  Not just the 2010s.


----------



## Jewronski (Jul 15, 2016)

A few words in protection of Country (not your Keith Urbain shit but other some and somes).

Country can be really interesting and fun if you follow some good artists. Roy Buchanan for instance, "the greatest guitarist you don't know", played country instrumentals through the 70's such as an amazing original, "Sweet Dreams". The Byrds fell into country with some great songs like 1968's "Change Is Now", which is psychedelic rock meets country. I really dig The Flying Burrito Brothers, which are very very country. A choice track by them is "Christine's Tune". Hell, The Band could be called country rock, and they're fucking amazing (if you haven't heard their self titled album, or the best concert movie ever shot "The Last Waltz", directed by a Martin Scorsese, please check em out).

Then there's alt-country which can be cool. Like Uncle Tupelo for instance, (choice track is "Gun" off 1991's Still Feel Gone), which was an early Jeff Tweedy (of Wilco fame) venture. I love the Meat Puppets II, the Meat Puppets' second album which has some pretty strong country vibes underneath insane 80's indie-rock.

Fuck how about Neil Young's "Roll Another Number (For The Road)"? It's just a fuckin' drunk mess of a song, and its country and I love it and the album its off of, 1975's "Tonight's the Night".


Plentyyyy of great country through the years, although modern pop country is pretty much cancer and some of the worst music coming out under the banner of pop. 

Sorry for the essay, I dig music.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 15, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I didn't want to say it without giving it one more chance, but I'm so tired of modern rap and its community; all the rappers I am cool with have either turned to shit, haven't been active, are only rap influenced or are actually decent people called pussies because they didn't grow up killing eachother in the hood.  I can't honestly be in a conversation about music and hear rap anymore without having to bite my tongue, and it's a shame.



I dunno, modern era of hip-hop is great because there are many alternative musicians who rap about all sorts of stuff. Conscious hip-hop is on its peak now, and even more popular artists seem to either deconstruct all that gangsta attitude (Kendrick Lamar's GKBC and To Pimp a Butterfly) or knowingly embracing it to the point of absolute camp (Run The Jewels, Death Grips). 2000s rap was so much worse in that regard, I may say.

As for the topic, I can't stand mainstream EDM scene. I really like all sorts of electronic music, from cheesy rave and eurodance athems to grindy action-packed jungle and DnB to moody garage wobwobs to some totally-incomprehensible-but-still-somewhat-cool stuff like Autechre and later Aphex Twin. But I can't stand so-called "club music" of the 2010s at all - sampling is primitive, beats are obnoxious, and producing methods are usually so predictable and unoriginal that I wonder if this kind of music is being made in some kind of random generator software or something (especially that goddamn buildup/speedup thingie where speed of the drumbeat multiplies by two several times before dropping some cheesy voice sample and getting to the intense part of the track - this transition is so overdone it almost physically hurts).


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 15, 2016)

zeroslash said:


> There's not really any genre I particularly hate but I'm not a big fan of country or death metal. Actually, I can attend a death metal concert but I have literally no interest in a country concert, especially not a Christian one.


I used to hate death metal, but got to dig some neat bands recently, and kinda realised that I looked on it from the wrong angle and started from the wrong stuff. I can recommend Death's "Symbolic" - lots of technicality and just a good showcase of ways the genre can be good, without going into narmy screaming and cacophony the genre is infamous for. In fact, most of the time I hear about dislike of Death Metal, people usually mean Grindcore and Black Metal (two completely different genres from that one). DM is more about technicality and complexity than gritty-spooky-atmosphere (Black Metal) or destroying listeners ears (Grindcore), since it was started just as more extreme alternative of Thrash Metal (played by folks from Metallica and Megadeth)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

Rap, hiphop, RnB, country, jazz.

Rap's turned into 99% black dudes grabbing their dicks every 5 seconds singing about how they banged a chick or some shit.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 17, 2016)

I really hate that song "Renegades". It's overused as balls and makes my ears bleed. If you want GOOD music, you should listen to "Mutemath" It's a psychedelic rock/soul band that sounds awesome.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

Tissthalliss said:


> I can't stand country or pop music, they're 2 of the few things that genuinly make me angry.


99.9% of all country, rap, hip hop or pop i will turn off or tune out as soon as possible. But there are exceptions, i do listen to some of it only country o willingly listen to is Rascal Flats, i also listen to some Xzibit, Snoop Dogg, and DMX. I'll mainly only listen to pop or hip hop if it has a rock feel to it. But i grew up listening to 70's and 80's rock/metal so it's how i grew up.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 17, 2016)

Country (It gets horrible when you sit next to a person that absolutely won't shut up about country every class for 2 years...)

Also I have to add opera because it isn't very attracting to me and I was literally forced to watch a video of it in Spanish class... Wasn't too fun xD

Edit: Adding on "Fork scratching plate" (for obvious reasons)


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

The MLP opening song.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> The MLP opening song.


This triggers me... why would you do this to me ;~;
I'm adding "Fork scratching plate" to my list now...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> The MLP opening song.


Know what i think should happen to MLP? Two words: Rainbow Factory...


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> This triggers me... why would you do this to me ;~;
> I'm adding "My Little Pony" to my list now...


There, I fixed that typo for you.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Know what i think should happen to MLP? Two words: Rainbow Factory...


I hope someone beats me with a fork and plate so I wont have to see it.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jul 20, 2016)

Trap is honestly the worst thing in existence.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

I do not like rap or boy bands.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2016)

Anyone up for a REAL treat?


----------



## Zipline (Jul 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Anyone up for a REAL treat?


That was almost as fun to listen to as someone gargling glass shards.


----------



## LycanTheory (Jul 21, 2016)

Modern rap, as well as modern country, is garbage, IMO.

Other than that, I'll listen to nearly anything, although I prefer hard rock.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

Probably dubstep. This robots having sex music hurts my ears, and is as appealing as nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 22, 2016)

You know, I used to say "Country" and then I was introduced to some beautiful, classic country from the sixties and seventies.

I don't think I've ever come across a genre that's bad as a rule. But plenty of examples that are stale, and almost repetitive to the point of unintentional self parody.... Your always going to find something of value. Even in genres I don't like- like dubstep. My coworker put on his playlist the other night, and I found myself cringing at most of it, but then there were a few tracks that pretty damn good.


----------



## yurguardianangel (Aug 8, 2016)

Commerical mainstream chart cheesey pop is about the worst shite ever.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2016)

I actually dislike this new emo "punk rock" that's out now because it kills the whole foundation of punk rock. Punk rock was founded on the idea of rebelling and being defiant against old ways and not being afraid to do anything, not sitting in your room crying with slit wrists because your mom made you get a hair cut. It's sad when I look back through the history of rock and roll and see what Elvis Presley's dancing motions got the whole world stirred up and started rolling a ball that Iggy Pop would pick up and roll faster, then came the Ramones, Sex Pistols, The Clash and that started a whole wave of underground hardcore punk which then lead to Nirvana and grunge and posthardcore punk and ska, only to be followed by "Modern punk" who writes songs about dying because their teenaged girlfriend dumped them which leaves them in eternal pain.


----------



## alxistheworst (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm always quick to say 'country!' but then... I don't know. Very loud angry music where you can't understand the lyrics?


----------



## XTrip-x (Oct 25, 2016)

I'd say ska music is my least favorite, not sure what it is about it but every time I hear those God damn turmpets in that stupid rytheme I want to off myself.


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 25, 2016)

Most rap and hip-hop. Although I'm a huge Kid Rock fan.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm pretty broad with my tastes. Probably a cliche answer, but contemporary pop music bores me to tears.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

We listen to pretty much anything except thug rap & new country. As long as it touches our soul or makes us shake our booties, we listen.


----------



## kemo_the_kitty (Oct 26, 2016)

I can't just simply hate a genre, at the end of it I'll like it ;/ x.x
So a like a little bit of everything (?)


----------



## Skylge (Oct 26, 2016)

German schlagers, Dutch smartlappen      

and ABBA.


----------



## Nosta (Nov 3, 2016)

I'd have to say that I'm a pretty well rounded music lover. there's great jems in every genre. but with that being said I really find modern mainstream pop pretty annoying or most things on the radio .


----------



## Mobius (Nov 3, 2016)

Dubstep along with the majority of edm; high-pitched vocals combined with lack of rhythm and a drop that would break glass.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 3, 2016)

Modern Country
Post Johnny Cash and it will make me wanna vomit.
Its funny cause I have very open musical taste. I like all genres except modern country.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Dubstep. But metal is a close second.

Would put "country" but I love the pre-90's country music (Willie Nelson, Kris Kristofferson, Hank Williams, etc.,)


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Anyone up for a REAL treat?


Lol Thats not MUSIC
Thats screaming, with style


----------



## TurboPikachu (Nov 4, 2016)

While I do love 80s/90s/early-00s hip-hop and rap.....

Pretty much all rap and hip-hop after 2007 has made me absolutely sick to my stomach, and I'm infuriated that it has been representing a majority of the U.S. Top 40 Mainstream for almost a full decade now.
I'm actually starting to miss the 2012 dubstep fad and wish it had stuck so millennial rap/hip-hop could get the hell off my top40


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

TurboPikachu said:


> While I do love 80s/90s/early-00s hip-hop and rap.....
> 
> Pretty much all rap and hip-hop after 2007 has made me absolutely sick to my stomach, and I'm infuriated that it has been representing a majority of the U.S. Top 40 Mainstream for almost a full decade now.
> I'm actually starting to miss the 2012 dubstep fad and wish it had stuck so millennial rap/hip-hop could get the hell off my top40



Did you like "To Pimp a Butterfly" at all, and have you heard any death grips or even injury reserve?

I mean, today most non-radio hit type stuff is usually the way to go just throwing out some suggestions.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 4, 2016)

Well, I don't like classical music...... It usually makes me tired, bored so I just want to sleep then


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 10, 2016)

would agree with al the folks hatin the new rap. Old hip-hop rap can be cool sometimes.
But in most of all i hate oldies like ABBA ._. and helene fisher lol. shes a own genre for me ^^


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 10, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> would agree with al the folks hatin the new rap. Old hip-hop rap can be cool sometimes.
> But in most of all i hate oldies like ABBA ._. and helene fisher lol. shes a own genre for me ^^


Helene Fischer is considered as "Schlagersänger", however, I hate her music


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 10, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Helene Fischer is considered as "Schlagersänger", however, I hate her music


who hates her not? lol
know its schlager and this alone is a reason for hating ^^


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 10, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> who hates her not? lol
> know its schlager and this alone is a reason for hating ^^


That's totally true, lmao


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 10, 2016)

Disco. X3 And I love Dance music!


----------



## Waraabe (Nov 10, 2016)

Danish "reggae"-ish pop music, they sound all the same and the always' about partying or pretty girls, it's getting pretty boring to listen to, I'll turn the music down if they play them on the radio


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 10, 2016)

Waraabe said:


> Danish "reggae"-ish pop music, they sound all the same and the always' about partying or pretty girls, it's getting pretty boring to listen to, I'll turn the music down if they play them on the radio


thats not only danish pop. its generally industrial pop...


----------



## Waraabe (Nov 10, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> thats not only danish pop. its generally industrial pop...



I know it's a common theme in lot of countries, but it's kinda different with the Danish genre (It's difficult to explain)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

Waraabe said:


> I know it's a common theme in lot of countries, but it's kinda different with the Danish genre (It's difficult to explain)


I don't hate any music. None. And that is the honest to god truth. You may not like it, might not be to your taste, but hate is too strong a word.


----------



## Rant (Nov 10, 2016)

Oldies, some are pretty good but most annoy the shit out of me. Country, rap (unless its epic history rap battles or eminem) metal, screamo, love songs but what I hate move of all is Christian music.  It is by far the worst. 
During a time in my life where I was severely depressed and considering suicide I worked at McDonald's and listen to the same 12 Christian rock songs over and over and over. For hours, months of the same fucking songs. Talking about the wonders of heaven, no more hunger, pain, fear or suffering.  Hearing that left me really close to just pulling the wheel and driving off the overpass I took to and from work ever fucking day. 

*I. HATE. CHRISTIAN. ROCK.*


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 10, 2016)

Radio pop is cancer and modern country GIVES me cancer.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 11, 2016)

Waraabe said:


> I know it's a common theme in lot of countries, but it's kinda different with the Danish genre (It's difficult to explain)


I think i i about know what u mean 


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't hate any music. None. And that is the honest to god truth. You may not like it, might not be to your taste, but hate is too strong a word.


ok, then lets say i "dislike" this genres 
Except Schlager...


----------



## NorthernStorm (Nov 12, 2016)

Super heavy metal and country


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

All that screamo, generic pop and heavy metal stuff


----------



## MelloFello1967 (Apr 11, 2018)

That shit they call “mumble rap”. I don’t understand how that deserves to be a genre... oh and let’s not forget about dubstep *shudders*


----------



## DJ-Fragon (May 2, 2018)

I always have trouble getting into trap and 'brostep', but I do like utilizing some of the techniques in those genres for my own music. heh


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 2, 2018)

Rap and country, two sides of the same Reversi disk.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 2, 2018)

I never found modern rap to be all that good.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 2, 2018)

take this with a grain of salt folks: country music because not only is it offensively bad sounding, but it's not even about real people the very thing it's supposed to be about. instead it's all about an idealized America that disgusts me. in the idealized America I hear in country music you always have one man and one woman (trow in a few Adam and eve references here for good measure) who are in love then (enter reason here of the following: she cheated, he cheated, he died, she died, they don't love back) and they are separated.
this video pretty much summarizes it up:


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 2, 2018)

next up is hip-hop, now I'm fine with it sound and so on. but the simple fact of the matter is that most of all the hip hop I've heard focuses in one people of color being gangsters, or drug addicts and or traffickers, or thieves. on top of that they trow around the n word like they're getting paid to do so, and form what i've heard they practically ARE because that's the only way to get it to sell in the music industry.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 2, 2018)

Probably country, but like new wave country.  I hate that pop shit.  I do enjoy some Kenny Rogers or Highwaymen every now and again tho


----------



## Simo (May 2, 2018)

Probably dubstep? Just does nothing for me. But maybe there's some I'd like, hard to say. There's something in almost every genre that I tend to like, oddly.


----------



## Izzy4895 (May 2, 2018)

I absolutely loathe Country-Western music.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 2, 2018)

I cant stand Hip-Hop/Rap. 

Its all so fraught with materialism, violence, and misogyny. And don't even get me started on mumble rap. Its like listening to someone with downs-syndrome rapping.


----------



## AppleButt (May 3, 2018)

Rap, country, and dubstep.

Out of those hated ones, the one I hate the most is dubstep.  It’s just noise.


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

I like any genre that is good. People get confused at my playlist. You open that up, play East Bound and Down, and then gangsters paradise, and it just gets weirder


----------



## DJ-Fragon (May 3, 2018)

Country is another genre I have trouble getting into, too.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 3, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I cant stand Hip-Hop/Rap.
> 
> Its all so fraught with materialism, violence, and misogyny. And don't even get me started on mumble rap. Its like listening to someone with downs-syndrome rapping.



I still respect "super nintendo, sega genesis, when I was dead broke man I couldn't picture this." because even a suburban kid with a relatively comfortable life in the 90s knows the kid with both a super nintendo and a sega genesis got treated like God/had the special treatment, lol

also this

The Return of Digable PlanetsSeattle Gay Scene | Your Daily Gay In Seattle

if "Cool Like That" had been rewritten "Cool With That" lol 


personally I've got a thing against psytrance music but I do /find/ good tracks it's just so bogged down with mediocre material. I want to like this sub-genre called FOREST because it's just guys playing around way too much with filters on a synth like I get guilty of doing. Also the concept of the subgenre is unpretentious: forest weirdos partying, lol

Edit: eh i posting a video ok

technically electronica/soul/r&b






"I wake up and the sky is blood red
I'm still heavy breathin'
Felt so much more than dreamin'
I get up, they're at the edge of my bed
Yeah, how did they find me, find me?
They said there's somethin' bleedin' in me
Somethin' screamin' in me
Somethin' buried deep beneath"

if this lyrics r true, u must reassess lol


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 3, 2018)

country and pop


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 3, 2018)

I loathe most rap, especially the American kind.

I like some older country, but that's because I grew up with it.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 3, 2018)

I hate pop for the following reasons: it all sounds very similar....to the point where if you listened to one pop song from a decade you practically have listened to all of them, it's rarely meaningful, it's farrrrrr to catchy, they don't age well, it fuses with other musical styles easily but not well.

I loathe it when pop music fusses with country music (think Taylor swift).......songs like that make be wish I was deaf.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 3, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I hate pop for the following reasons: it all sounds very similar....to the point where if you listened to one pop song from a decade you practically have listened to all of them, it's rarely meaningful, it's farrrrrr to catchy, they don't age well, it fuses with other musical styles easily but not well.
> 
> I loathe it when pop music fusses with country music (think Taylor swift).......songs like that make be wish I was deaf.


and i forgot to mention one little thing.....IT'S EVERYWHERE.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (May 3, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I hate pop for the following reasons: it all sounds very similar....to the point where if you listened to one pop song from a decade you practically have listened to all of them, it's rarely meaningful, it's farrrrrr to catchy, they don't age well, it fuses with other musical styles easily but not well.
> 
> I loathe it when pop music fusses with country music (think Taylor swift).......songs like that make be wish I was deaf.


Same. They all follow the same concept and not a whole lot of skill is involved unlike the '70's where it was more diverse but a-lot did follow the same concepts but required much more skill and time and is much more diverse too


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 3, 2018)

even Taylor Swift someone was saying 'she is savior of pop' and I'm like, I dunno ok? Don't care


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> even Taylor Swift someone was saying 'she is savior of pop' and I'm like, I dunno ok? Don't care


The savior of pop! Wt*? Who said that.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 3, 2018)

Blue Fire said:


> The savior of pop! Wt*? Who said that.



i dunno some goat trying to be objective about liking Taylor Swift where it was a mostly weird music group


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> i dunno some goat trying to be objective about liking Taylor Swift where it was a mostly weird music group


 Don't get me wrong, Taylor *was good.* But she is in no way the savior of pop.


----------



## EmpressCiela (May 4, 2018)

Pop. Hate it infinitely more than Country. I can go on a whole diatribe about why I think It's the Musicians' Graveyard, haunted by the dead careers of artists and their Ghost Writers...also Pornogrind. Don't get me wrong, I'd kill for some super fucking heavy and dark metal, but Pornogrind has crossed the line and is more noise than music. Even the band logos don't make any sense half the time.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 4, 2018)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Pop. Hate it infinitely more than Country. I can go on a whole diatribe about why I think It's the Musicians' Graveyard, haunted by the dead careers of artists and their Ghost Writers...also Pornogrind. Don't get me wrong, I'd kill for some super fucking heavy and dark metal, but Pornogrind has crossed the line and is more noise than music. Even the band logos don't make any sense half the time.



I think when people hate country, the stuff they're thinking of is like, "Pop Country" anyway? lol Garth Brooks or whatever. Haha what I did there with hip-hop in the other post, isn't k.d. lang technically country

Edit: haha maybe it's obvious but I think people are mixing up a horrible message they heard in one song with the entire genre, at times. There's not really anything inherent in a genre I don't think, maybe gay liberal power electronics exist even haha


----------



## Ramjet (May 20, 2018)

Country or better known as ear cancer...Not too big on jazz either.


----------

